# 4Th Ed: Act Two: Rivers Flow to the Deep - character level?



## WiredNerve (Dec 2, 2009)

About what level should the players characters be when they enter this Act?
We are playing the 4th Edition of D&D

From what I see in the module, it seems they should be around 5th level at this point.


----------



## sfedi (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, party should be 5th level.


----------



## EugeneZ (Dec 6, 2009)

There's actually a lot less focus on level correctness in 4e in general, and even less in WotBS (partially because of the conversion). The level "ramp" is less steep, so you won't find a huge difference between level 4 PCs and level 5. Indeed, the difference is that they get their second daily -- nothing else. I agree that a few dailies can make all the difference, but I've never found WotBS to press PCs against the wall like that, either.

In fact, I was mildly disappointed to realize that the PCs would become Paragon tier half-way through the Mad King's Banquet, unlike, say, Scales of War, where this transition was carefully timed to coincide with story elements.

I'm over it, though.


----------

